# 14mm cyst or follicle cd1?



## Hopingheart (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I went for my first scan cd1 and with some smaller follicles but one at 14mm. My RE thinks it is an egg. I suspect it's a cyst as I felt lots of pregnancy symptoms last cycle (BFN) and my period was a couple of days late. Surely it's too big for a follicle at cd1? Does anyone have any experience or thoughts please? I have been advised to take Clomid this cycle, but if there's a chance it's a cyst it could make things worse I read.

Hopingheart


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I really don't think you should have follicles that size on cd1. Particularly if its a natural/Clomid cycle. Even when I was stimming for my ivf's my follicles hadn't reached that size until after cycle day 8. All they should see at cycle day 1 is antral follicles, which are small, like the start of follicles growing. If it's a cyst, they could drain it or you could wait until next cycle to see if it's gone. I had a cyst on my 1st IVF (it got to 30mm). Cysts can suck the oestrogen away from your other follicles so they don't mature enough. Personally, I'd treat this cycle as a natural one and begin the Clomid next cycle, but that's just me.

Good luck hun xx


----------

